# Silly Noob Question...



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

What method does everyone use to kill the fish that they keep? I've looked on youtube, and every method seems to have ppl in the comments saying "that's a horrible way to do it..." So, what is your preferred way to dispatch a fish?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Gut them.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Whack um.:moony:


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm with Critter on this one, just gut it and throw it in the bucket!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

whack em n stack em


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This should clear things up....


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I simply put them on the stringer or if ice fishing I put them on the ice away from the hole of course. They flap around for a bit but are dead soon enough. If they are still alive come cleaning time that certainly does the job. People wack em on a rock or use a stick or something and thats fine. I just dont care to bother with it.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Whack them in the head and the cut their gills to bleed them.
Makes a huge difference in the quality of the meat.

Ice them as soon as you can also.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't normally keep fish but if I was to do it I think you should do it as quickly and humanely as possible. Whether that's cutting of it's head right away or smacking it I think it should suffer a little as possible. Like when you hunt you would never aim for a gut shot you just want the animal to die as quickly and humanely as possible


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bezog said:


> What method does everyone use to kill the fish that they keep? I've looked on youtube, and every method seems to have ppl in the comments saying "that's a horrible way to do it..." So, what is your preferred way to dispatch a fish?


It all depends, I prefer to keep them alive and fresh until it's time to clean them. A live well in a boat, a bucket fishing from shore etc. When it comes time to clean them I usually whack their head on something or with something then sever the spine right behind the head as a back up.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Smack and bleed- done quickly, efficiently and preserves the flesh best.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Put them on the stringer while I'm still on the lake, then pull them in for the boat ride in and usually by the time I'm in and ready to clean, they are dead.


----------

